# Any recommendations for favorite conductors/recordings of Dvorak's 6th?



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

This is one symphony I have actually somehow missed over the years, and one I gather is universally considered to be one of Dvorak's greatest (along with other masterpieces, such as the 8th and 9th, all of which I know well and love for different reasons). I am going to acquire one copy of his 6th for starters and would love to hear anyone's opinions about favorite versions, conductors, orchestras, etc., and why. 

I'm a newbie to the community btw... so hello all. And thanks in advance! :tiphat:


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm a huge Dvorak nut and I am very partial to this recording of the 6th:

http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Sympho...d=1384571379&sr=1-5&keywords=Mackerras+Dvorak

First, Mackerras is a masterful interpreter of Dvorak and does his research thoroughly to give full consideration to the intent of the composer. Second, the Czech Philharmonic is a great orchestra that has Dvorak in their blood. Mackerras also has a great live recording of Dvorak's 8th and 9th here:

http://www.amazon.com/Dvorák-Sympho...d=1384571880&sr=1-3&keywords=Mackerras+Dvorak


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another good choice is Kertész. You can get the whole set of symphonies at a pretty good price, and the performances are very fine. This is my go-to set.

http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Sympho...qid=1384572298&sr=1-1&keywords=dvorak+kertesz


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kubelik, on DG, with - I think - the Bavarian Radio SO. He recorded the last five symphonies with them. I am particularly fond of the 6th and 7th from that series.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Kubelik with the Berlin Philharmonic is another wonderful set.

http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-The-Symphonies-Anton%C3%ADn-Dvorák/dp/B000025802/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384573010&sr=8-1&keywords=kubelik+dvorak


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I just bought a CD of the sixth. Here's a non obvious choice.
Gerard Schwarz with the Seattle Symphony. Perhaps not a classic, but sounds great. I liked what it was coupled with: Janacek Idyll. A recent Naxos recording, so it's cheap and easy to find.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

I really appreciate all of your thoughtful responses. Olias, I went with your recommendation first (I hope to check the other versions in the future as my wallet allows) and I must say I am anything but disappointed! Mackerras and his masterful orchestra of magic-makers created truly transcendent, exhilarating and, at times, breathtaking music. What a great way to hear this magnificent symphony for the first time. Thank you!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Chung, Suitner. :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

My picks:

Not mentioned yet:
Vaclav Neumann and the Czech Philharmonic (Two cycles to choose from Analog or Digital, both excellent).
Karel Ancerl and the Czech Philharmonic

Already mentioned:
Rafael Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Symphony as mentioned earlier although Berlin is enjoyable as well.
Charles Mackerass and the Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the Kertesz complete set. I also like the Jarvi recording of #6. It's paired with a cool tone poem called The Noon Witch.


----------

